# kuşatmak mı muhasara etmek mi sarmak mı yayılmak mı



## hhtt

"yara gün geçtikçe bütün vücudunu sarıyordu."

Aşağıdakilerden hangilerindeki fiilin kullanımı doğrudur ve yukarıdaki cümle ile aynı anlama gelir?

1) Yara gün geçtikçe bütün vücudunu kuşatıyordu.

2) Yara gün geçtikçe bütün vücudunu muhasara ediyordu.

3) Yara gün geçtikçe bütün vücudunu sarıyordu.

Sanırım en doğru ve yaygın olanı 3, 1 olabilir gibi duruyor, muhasara etmek hakkında bir fikrim yok zaten artık fazla kullanılmıyor.

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Muttaki

Sanırım muhasara etmek etrafını sarmak manasında.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merhaba,

Ben 'sarmak' fiilini seçiyorum!
_
Muhasara etmek, kuşatmak, sarmak _-(ğ)ın anlamları çok yakın olabilir _= _çevresini çevirmek, ihata etmek.
Hatta yaklaşık bütün sözlüklerde de üçü birbirine eşanlam olarak kullanılmış...

Ama _Muhasara_ ve _kuşatma_ğın kullanımı biraz farklı (en azından sizin cümlenizde).
Mesela: Düşman şehri _muhasara_ altına aldı. (= surround)
Bu konu hakkında bu sayfayı sizin için buldum.

Ama sizin cümlenizde, belki de 'yara'dan dolayı, _sarmak_ fiilini ben 'enlace' anlamında daha uygun buluyorum.
'Yara' vucudu 'surround' etmez, 'enlace' eder, _tıpkı sarmaşık gibi _! Oh, baksanıza,_ '*sarma*şık'_ da 'sarmak' fiilinden geliyor!


----------



## Munir51

Muttaki said:


> Sanırım muhasara etmek etrafını sarmak manasında.



"Muhasara" savaş literatüründe kullanılan "etrafını sarmak" anlamındadır.Ancak cümle daha ziyade "edilgen" (Passive voice) olur."Kale çok geçmeden muhasara edildi" 

Yaranın gün geçtikçe vücüdunu sarması "kapladı" fiiliyle de anlatılır.Ancak cümlede nesne etken konuma gelir.  Yara gün geçtikçe vücudunun her tarafını kapladı/sardı. 

İhata kelimesi daha ziyade  "kavrayış,bir şeyi çabuk idrak etme" anlamında kullanılır..


----------



## Gemmenita

Şu 'İhata' 'yara'yla ilgili direkt söz konusu olmamasına rağmen, küçük bir açıklama yapmak zorundayım:



Munir51 said:


> İhata kelimesi daha ziyade "kavrayış,bir şeyi çabuk idrak etme" anlamında kullanılır.


Evet, doğru, _mecaz_ anlamı tam böyle.
Ama 'ihata'nın ilk anlamı, Arapça bir sözçüğü olarak hem de _askerlik_ ve savaşta kullanılan bir terim, 'kuşatma' ve 'muhasara'dır. (= surround)

Ayrıca bu sayfada anlamları bulunur:



> *أَحَاطَ* ‎(ʾaḥāṭa) IV, _non-past_ *يُحِيطُ*‎ (yuḥīṭu)
> 
> 
> to surround, encircle, ring (transitive or with _بِ_ ‎(bi))
> to contain.
> to comprehend, understand fully.



Bu nedenle bütün sözlüklerde _muhasara etmek, kuşatmak ve sarmağ_ın _ilk eşanlamı _olarak geçiyor.

Mesela _TDK_ Türkçe sözlüğünde:


> ihata:
> *1*_*.*ask_. kuşatma, muhasara.
> *2*_*.*mec._: kavrayış, anlayış.
> ihata etmek:
> 1)çevirmek, çevrelemek, kuşatmak, sarmak.
> 2)_mec_. kavramak, anlamak.
> 
> > _ask_.= askerlik
> > _mec_.=mecaz


----------



## Muttaki

Munir51 said:


> "Muhasara" savaş literatüründe kullanılan "etrafını sarmak" anlamındadır.Ancak cümle daha ziyade "edilgen" (Passive voice) olur."Kale çok geçmeden muhasara edildi"


Pasif olarak kullanıldığı doğru sayılmaz. Muhasara etmek de gayet tabii bir kullanımdır. Misalen:

_Sonra Orkomenos şehrine varıp muhâsara ve fetheyledi _(Kâtip Çelebi’den Seç.)
_1291’de Moğol ordusu Konya’yı muhâsara ettiği zaman şehrin hâkiminin Ahmed Şah Kazzaz adında bir ahi olduğunu biliyoruz_ (Ahmet H. Tanpınar)

@Gemmenita İhata احاطه şeklinde yazılır. Sizin yazımını gösterdiğiniz fiil versiyonu olsa gerek ve zaten hemzeyle yazacak olursak, ihata için, elifin üzerine değil altına hemze koymamız gerekirdi yani إحاطه şeklinde. Ayrıca Türkçede kelime sonlarında görülen ه harfi Arapçada ة harfi demektir, yani sonuç olarak kelime Arapçada إحاطة veya احاطة diye yazılır.


----------



## Gemmenita

Muttaki said:


> (...)@Gemmenita İhata احاطه şeklinde yazılır.(...)



Evet, tam doğru, ihatanın böyle: *احاطه* hatta daha doğrusu böyle: *إحاطة* yazıldığına 100% katılıyorum. Ben de o sayfada başka tür yazıldığına şaşırdım.
Şahsen ben olsaydım tam sizin dediğiniz gibi yazardım.
Bunlara rağmen gene de araştırdım: baksanıza!!! Burada da *أَحَاطَ *yazılmış !!!
Sonunda kendi forumumuzda araştırdım. Bu sayfada arkadaşımız anlatmış. Demek ki *أَحَاطَ *de varmış.
Ama biz gene de *إحاطة *yazalım daha güvenilir olur!**


----------



## Muttaki

Gemmenita said:


> Evet, tam doğru, ihatanın böyle: *احاطه* hatta daha doğrusu böyle: *إحاطة* yazıldığına 100% katılıyorum. Ben de o sayfada başka tür yazıldığına şaşırdım.
> Şahsen ben olsaydım tam sizin dediğiniz gibi yazardım.
> Bunlara rağmen gene de araştırdım: baksanıza!!! Burada da *أَحَاطَ *yazılmış !!!
> Sonunda kendi forumumuzda araştırdım. Bu sayfada arkadaşımız anlatmış. Demek ki *أَحَاطَ *de varmış.
> Ama biz gene de *إحاطة *yazalım daha güvenilir olur!**


Hayır o yanlış değil. Dediğim gibi o kelimenin fiil hali, yani başka bir kelime.


----------



## Gemmenita

Evet, #6 de fiil dediğinizi anladım, sağolun, önemli bir noktaydı, ama neden fiil için o tarz yazım bana tuhaf geldi hâlâ aydın olmadığı için biraz daha araştırdım.
Bu sayfaya baktıktan sonra...

Sonunda nedenini keşfettim! Çok basit : isim fiilin içine girdiğinden dolayı!

Türkçede iki kelime (ihata+etmek) hep beraber *fiili *oluşturuyorlar halbuki 'ihata' kelimesi tek başına bir *isim, *ve bunların yazımı farklı.  O zaman fiil (mastar) olarak:
ihata etmek = *to * surround = أحاطَ 
Ama isim olarak 'ihata'= surround =  إحاطة 

Belki bu nedenle 'ihata etmeği' duyunca insanın kafasına ilk etapta إحاطة gelir!!!

Özetleyelim:

ihata etmek (fiil) = to surround = أحاطَ
ihata (isim)= surround = إحاطة
Neticede :
ihata etmek = إحاطة etmek = أحاطَ


Şimdi her şey yoluna girdi.
Oh, bence güzel konuydu! Çok mersi, Muttaki.


----------



## Muhammeddoruk

Aslında kelimelerin kazanmış oldukları anlamlar daha mühimdir burada. Bana sorarsanız, kale muhasara edilir; yara sarılır; ve yine kale kuşatılır. 
Muhasara ile kuşatmak aynı anlamdadır. Sarmak ise bir nebze bunların gerisinde kalır.


----------

